# Fridge problem



## jteam (May 26, 2013)

My neighbor has a class A motor home and the freezer gets cold after automatically resetting the pilot light but the refrigerator does not get any coldness to it at all.  I did notice that the fridge freezer will run on gas or electric but don't  know  if that means the electrical is a back up or what ,I do know is that the motor home is connected to a house outlet for lights air conditioner etc.It has two auxiliary batteries and a main one for the engine start up that are not good and need replaced ,don't know if that affects the refrigerator freezer combination.Also I found the compartment that the coils and condenser are in and the gas valve, with it is a cord plugged into an outlet but that needs explaining to me because the label says that anything marked 12 volt can't be plugged into a 120 but I don't see anything on the cord saying it is powered by a 12 volt battery


----------



## jeff1 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

A 3 way fridge ( 12 volts, 120 volts, propane ).
You should consult an RV forum for this type of a unit.

http://www.rverscorner.com/RV_Fridge_Troubleshooting.html

jeff.


----------

